# Surf kayak schools



## northcoasting (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes first post from a long time lurker.

Finally found the time to practice a surf launch and retrieve this afternoon. This was my first attempt and lets just say it didnt go as i had imagined it.
I somehow made it out unscathed but got absolutely smashed on the way back in. Got hit in the head by the yak after finding myself standing virtical on the face of a wave, much to the amusement of a few onlookers. PFD made it pretty straight forward getting back in on my own, where i waited for the espri to wash up. 
I have no patience at all, as a result i probably didnt pick the best conditions for my first launch. I definately felt pretty vulnerable out there though, especially on the way back in. Because of this I think i would benefit from some tuition. Are there any courses that run on the NSW north coast/ SE QLD that deal in surf launching/retrieving? If so what can i expect to learn from such a course?

Thanks
Tim


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Give kayaksportsmark a pm he runs a few courses, he really knows his stuff


----------

